# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Thắc mắc: Giá giác hút chân không trên trời

## 123CNC

Hi các bác,
Chuyện là thế này, hôm trước em có đăng bài tìm mua giác hút, không có anh em nào vào support. Thế là đành sáng nay đi dạo 1 vòng chợ Tạ Uyên rồi Vĩnh Viễn, ghé vào các tiệm khí nén hỏi bảo có, chưa kịp mừng thì hỏi giá, họ bảo 120k/ núm hút( bằng cao su nha) cho loại phi 10. Em hết hồn. Thấy nó có cái quái gì mà cao vậy? toàn đồ lô Tung Của chứ phải phải SMC, FESTO, Misumi... gì đâu. Bác nào cho em cái lý do được không ạ?  :Frown:

----------


## Ishiko Việt Nam

Chào bác, 
Em thấy bác đang muốn mua giác hút chân không cho rô bốt ạ? Bác cần mua loại của Nhật Bản à? Bác có thể chụp mẫu không? Em đang cung cấp loại giác hút của Nhật Bản bác ạ.
Bác cần thì liên hệ giúp em
Công ty TNHH thiết bị công nghiệp Ishiko Việt Nam
Số nhà 10 phố Phú Đô, phường Phú Đô, quận Nam Từ Liêm, Tp Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 024 3622.0902/ Hotline: 0943199343
Email:
Website: ishiko.vn

----------


## phuong anh

lien hệ zalo mình đi, mình cũng có mấy loại ne, ZALO: 01696.952.375 Phương Anh

----------

